# What did you get for Christmas?



## stereo.pete (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, I was just curious what you may have received for Christmas or whatever holiday that you celebrate. Granted, the meaning of the holidays is not about material things but what the hell, let me know what you happened upon.

I received two boxes of cigars since my knife collection is complete pending the completion of a custom from Pierre. The two boxes of cigars were... Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz and Quesada Q'DeTat Daga's. I also received some cash, which I shall dedicate to filling up my large humidor.

Merry Christmas,

Pete


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got an ultimate edge bag, a few well needed parts for my bicycle. New touring panniers for my planned spring tour, and my favorite gift, two sassafras clay bakers. One oblong and one round. My fiancé is the best. Oh, and a pair of hurt your eyes yellow vans


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

I got:

7.5 qt duromatic kuhn rikon pressure cooker
rosle basting spoon
king arthur dough whisk (I got sick of breaking wooden spoons)
modernist cuisine at home
the art of fermentation

I may have some other stuff coming in too, and I actually got two copies of Modernist Cuisine as gifts -- which was strange.

k.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a Vitamix 5200, a cookbook and some cast iron knick knacks (lid lifter, handle covers, etc).

Right now I'm smoking an Arturo Fuente Anejo 55 my brother gave me. Nice cigar.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a new map light for my 18 year old Nissan. It was a real bugger to find. Finally tracked one down on eBay.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 26, 2012)

I got nothing but, then again I always get nothing.lol not even a pair of socks. I could use some new socks. merry christmas guys


----------



## cclin (Dec 26, 2012)

I got Samsung galaxy Note 2 to replace my 11 years old HTC phone


----------



## foodaholic (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a Gesshin Ittetsu 180mm Petty from Jon at JKI, I have not tried it out yet but I am so excited to see how it performs


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a friend visiting for Christmas Eve, she had a one night layover on her way to Asia. We had a picnic at the beach with all kinds of seafood and champagne and caught up on life. Best present I can think of. 

Stefan


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 26, 2012)

Got to experience one more Christmas with my grandpa, will likely be his last.... All I could have asked for.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 26, 2012)

New shoes for me, and I get to play with my sons Batman Cave and Hex Bugs.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 26, 2012)

Brushes and pallete.


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 26, 2012)

Coal......but it came with a note that I should buy a new Deba. :EDance2:


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 26, 2012)

Same thing Son got. :eyebrow:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I got:
> 
> 7.5 qt duromatic kuhn rikon pressure cooker
> rosle basting spoon
> ...



Your gonna love that book. The art of fermentation that is.


----------



## Mike Davis (Dec 26, 2012)

The wife and i were tight on money this year so we put our funds into christmas for the kids. We spent a wonderful day together and the kids were spoiled. Was a fantastic day.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 26, 2012)

Notaskinnychef said:


> Got to experience one more Christmas with my grandpa, will likely be his last.... All I could have asked for.



Congrats on that, I am happy you can savor that. I was on the other end of the spectrum and got to enjoy it with my 12 week old daughter and our 5 year old foster child who really hasn't ever had a decent christmas.

My mother in law gave us a creme brulee kit and a handful of spatulas and I got on the waiting list for a Marko Masterpiece and got the green light from my wife after having a great discussion with Mario on another project I want to start soon. I also picked up a Black Ohira Range Suita stone and some Uchigomori Finger Stones from Maxim as a present for my December Birthday.


----------



## mhenry (Dec 26, 2012)

New Nerf guns.


----------



## Chifunda (Dec 26, 2012)

Bottle of Laphroaig, combo pack of FoodSaver bags for my SousVide Supreme, and tickets to an upcoming B. B. King concert. 

Best of all, the pleasure of my daughter and grandson for Christmas eve dinner...lobster quiche, avocados with shrimp remoulade, green salad with star fruit, orange sections and red onion, pomegranate vinaigrette. Key lime pie for desert. :hungry:


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 26, 2012)

I got to spend 24th til today, in a cabin in the mountains, snowboarding. Best gift.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 26, 2012)

> I get to play with my sons Batman Cave



+1 - Me too, Super Fun


----------



## tkern (Dec 26, 2012)

A Carter santoku, one of the new ones. A bottle of good scotch (now already drank), slippers, and a Sunderland mug.

Son, I'm sending you socks. Do you have overly large or small feet that need to be taken into consideration?


----------



## tkern (Dec 26, 2012)

mhenry said:


> New Nerf guns.



awesome. I've been tempted to pick up the one thats belt fed.


----------



## Miles (Dec 26, 2012)

I received a couple cookbooks, a couple fiction books, a pair of fancy socks (will they go well with clogs I wonder?), and my lady picked up a couple of bits of swag from one of my fave old school butcher shops in Portland when she visited last week.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 26, 2012)

Apple TV and three Keller cookbooks.


----------



## geezr (Dec 26, 2012)

With the family - 
Omakase paired with sake at Nobu's and Christmas day lunch with Aunt who is at a re-hab center.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome ring from Jon, and cute coat from myself  USPS is taking so much time to deliver anything from anywhere now, so I haven't received gifts from my Japanese family yet.... it's not bad though... it just means my holiday mood will continue a little longer till we finally open a box from Japan! I expect some potteries (yakimono) from my parents in it :bliss:


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 26, 2012)

I have study material for at least the coming year!


----------



## mainaman (Dec 26, 2012)

some natural stones


----------



## wino (Dec 26, 2012)

A copy of "Charcuterie" and a bottle of Utopias


----------



## tkern (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been looking for Utopias for awhile.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 26, 2012)

tkern said:


> A Carter santoku, one of the new ones. A bottle of good scotch (now already drank), slippers, and a Sunderland mug.
> 
> Son, I'm sending you socks. Do you have overly large or small feet that need to be taken into consideration?



11's haha!


----------



## ecchef (Dec 26, 2012)

A 7 day suspension of my driving license. Friggin idiots.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 26, 2012)

A day off of work.:beatinghead::beatinghead::beatinghead:


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 26, 2012)

Small Le Crueset pot, a camera lens, espresso cups and a some clothes. The wife made out pretty well -- she got a Lisa Haas mammoth tooth necklace, a Delbert Ealy tasting spoon and a ton of salts and pepper corns from Pepper-Passion :cool2:


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a week off of one job. 3 days off the other, so rent is late next mo.:lame:

Got to see my nieces, and sister. Spend some time with aunts and uncles that are still alive here.

Oh ya and a white Christmas,(snowed on the eve) haven't had one of those in quite a while. It being a holiday the snow plows weren't out so it stayed white for a while.:2thumbsup:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh and some cork belts.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 27, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> I got nothing but, then again I always get nothing.lol not even a pair of socks. I could use some new socks. merry christmas guys



Don't feel like the lone ranger bro....I spent a pile of cash on two teenagers and did not get a single thing in return,I would have been happy with a thank you.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 27, 2012)

I got help buying a Canon T3i, a "Mumford and Sons" CD, and the seeing the joy on my three girls faces. Oh, and chocolate! Gotta love Lindt dark!


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 27, 2012)

A 3 quart Romertopf, with book.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 27, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> A 3 quart Romertopf, with book.



nice! chicken with 40 cloves of garlic is a favorite of mine.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a chicken marinating inan asian style marinade right now!
The recipe book that I was given with this says to skin the chicken in every chicken recipe! Is that really a good idea with one of these?


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 27, 2012)

the issue with the clay pot is that the skin tends to not brown, due to the moisture. i solve that by opening the pot and letting it brown, at the end.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 27, 2012)

Roast cutting tongs. 

k.

just kidding.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 27, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Roast cutting tongs.
> 
> k.
> 
> just kidding.



You really overcooked that roast!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 27, 2012)

I always use those tongs to cut my giant dinosaur turds too!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 27, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I always use those tongs to cut my giant dinosaur turds too!



lolz


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 27, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> You really overcooked that roast!



holy crap that thing's a travesty, ain't it?


----------



## Mike9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like you didn't let it rest either :scared4: - people actually buy those kinds of things? I got a very cool collapsible hand truck good for 150lbs. - these old Fender tube amps are getting heavy to carry.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 on nerf guns... and 4-36 packs of suction cup darts, which are now all over my house.

Also Reebok Zigs, A Citizen Eco-drive, and a lithium 18 volt drill kit...

Sent a knife to Mike for a new handle, as a gift to myself...


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 27, 2012)

nice watch! i'm wearing a Citizen eco-drive while my 1968 GMT Master is being repaired (no idea when it'll be done).


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 27, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> +1 on nerf guns...


 I got the vortex praxis with extra 'rounds' for my nephew.

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 27, 2012)

This nerf gun thing confuses me, must be because I don't have kids.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 28, 2012)

You don't need kids to have a nerf gun. Especially if you have a cat for a target.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL =D


----------



## mhenry (Dec 28, 2012)

We got the new ones that shoot the discs much more accurate and they don't jam




NO ChoP! said:


> +1 on nerf guns... and 4-36 packs of suction cup darts, which are now all over my house.
> 
> Also Reebok Zigs, A Citizen Eco-drive, and a lithium 18 volt drill kit...
> 
> Sent a knife to Mike for a new handle, as a gift to myself...


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2012)

if Hanukkah gifts count, i got a tokina 11-16 f2.8 lens for my 60d


----------



## mhlee (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a sushi lunch and fugu dinner. :hungry:


----------



## RobinW (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a goat. She is apparently pregnant.
And lives on another continent.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 29, 2012)

RobinW said:


> I got a goat. She is apparently pregnant.
> And lives on another continent.



I remember when i was a little kid and I got a present like that from my grandparents. totally ripped off when you are young. Then they did it again when i was older and said they donated it in my name, so i asked where my tax receipt was then lol


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 29, 2012)

JBroida said:


> if Hanukkah gifts count, i got a tokina 11-16 f2.8 lens for my 60d



You're going to Love, LOVE this lens! Excellent indoor/outdoor, city and most important(for me) landscape. Enjoy!

My wife got me the vertical battery grip for my D7000, my sis got me the optech sling strap and spare battery for the camera. Mom got me "Elements of Dessert" and "Modernist Cooking Made Easy" (excellent abbreviated version to "Modernist Cuisine") and work got me the Samsung Note 10.1 tablet. Great Christmas, just would have been better if spent With my family.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 29, 2012)

marc4pt0 said:


> ..... and work got me the Samsung Note 10.1 tablet.



Damn, your work gives you presents?


----------



## RobinW (Dec 29, 2012)

Notaskinnychef said:


> I remember when i was a little kid and I got a present like that from my grandparents. totally ripped off when you are young. Then they did it again when i was older and said they donated it in my name, so i asked where my tax receipt was then lol



Things like that are not tax deductible in Sweden, so instead of donating it my name it is named Robin


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 29, 2012)

mhlee said:


> I got a sushi lunch and fugu dinner. :hungry:



[video=youtube;GVrTepl2hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVrTepl2hvs[/video]


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 5, 2013)

I also got a natural rock from mr. Broida and returned the second copy of Modernist cooking for a coarse microplane grater and a jaccard meat tenderizer. 

k.


----------

